# Long Primer or Brevier Blackface?



## LawrenceU (Apr 21, 2009)

Alright, my KJV is falling apart. It will cost me more to have it rebound than a new Allan's binding. So, I'm trying to choose between the Long Primer and the Brevier Blackface. I know that they are different sizes. They also have different treatment in the text. The Long Primer doesn't italicise and it has no pronunciation marks. The Brevier italicises and does have the marks. ( I prefere the italics and dislike the marks. But, that almost never goes together.)

Can any of you shed light on the strengths and weaknesses of the two? I use the AV as my personal study bible and preach from it occasionally. (Please don't turn this into an AV/KJV/TR thread.) I wondering which size would do better as a preaching bible and whether or not the extra weight of the Long Primer text block has any bearing on durability when a bible gets toted around all over the place.

I had an Allan's in the past. Loved it. Gave it away before it really even got broken in. So, I have no experience with them over the long haul.

Where is et when I need him?


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought that the Brevier was a little on the small size and the Long Primer would be a better preaching Bible. Also, isn't the Brevier a bit of an acquired taste? I thought that many find the contrast of the type and the paper to be too stark for comfort in reading? Guess it must be an individual eye issue.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 21, 2009)

I just found out that the Brevier Clarendon edition has italics for added words and doesn't have a pronouncing text. Hmm. . .


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 21, 2009)

I own the Long Primer, and I absolutely love it. I would suggest that for you, for the same reasons I got mine. The text is easy to read (the Brevier has too much contrast). Also, the Long Primer is bigger in size, which will obviously help if you are going to use it for preaching. I find the size just perfect reallly...not too big yet not too small. The quality is, as you already know, excellent. I would go for the Long Primer.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Apr 21, 2009)

I recently obtained an Allan Long Primer Bible. Though I’d prefer to have the italics, I can live with this as a preaching Bible. The print is large enough and the page uncluttered. I use a large pulpit Bible for my regular Lord’s Day reading and preaching of the word in public worship in my pastorate. But, this Long Primer will be my preferred Bible when preaching on the road.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 21, 2009)

I have and have had all three. My favorite is the Clarendon. I have a 6c I read from on a regular basis.


----------

